# plant ID



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

pls the plant id of this crypto ???


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

it looks like C. wendtii, which usually has a dark collar.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's what it looks like to me too.


----------



## hanico (Oct 16, 2006)

yes , i agee its c. wndtii, but what kind of wendtii ( green, red, small leaf, broad leaf )

because the leaf is very undulated


nico


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is really hard to tell when the plant is growing emersed. It may be a big one with broad leaves, but the color is usually only seen in submersed plants. Many submersed crypts that are brown are plain green in emersed culture. My guess is that it would be a borwn one because some brown is seen on the emersed leaves.


----------

